# Canadian Government Pensions reportable on 1040?



## whistlerexpat (Oct 17, 2013)

With the Canadian Government Pension(CPP) is this to be entered anywhere on the 1040 or do I just exclude that amount from my total income as I understand there is a tax treaty which excludes the CPP? Just not sure if still have to enter the the amount of the government pension somewhere on the 1040.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Check IRS Publication 597 and it should clear things up. In particular, if you take a treaty position you generally must attach Form 8833. So yes, you will be reporting that income to the IRS even if it's not U.S. taxable.


----------

